# xorg+i830 + no direct rendering

## tdi

ive got dell with i830

kernel : 2.6.8.1-mm2, xorg 6.8.0-rc1 and 6.7.0, 

i ve got i830 module loaded into kernel, intel-agp, 

i also have 

load dri,glx,

and mode 0666 in xorg.conf

but glxinfo says i do not have direct rendering 

please help

----------

## rush_ad

i810/i830 suck. just get a cheap new video card

----------

## rush_ad

i have i810 and there is no limit to my problems

----------

## Archangel1

I've got a pretty much identical setup, and direct rendering is going. Sounds like you've covered most of it, the only thing that springs to mind is that in at least the later Xorg's, if not all of them, you're meant to use the i915 module rather than i830. 

The naming there is pretty confusing - basically the i830 module is for i810, i830, i855 and i865 under XFree. The i915 module is for i810,i830,i855,i865 and i915 under Xorg.

Looks like a kernel recompile may be in your future  :Smile: 

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> i810/i830 suck. just get a cheap new video card

 

Now what should I do with this card - stick it in my noteboook?

Or for that matter, a desktop with inbuilt graphics might well not have an AGP slot. I really don't think that's the best solution I've ever heard eh.

----------

## kaput

I was running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r14 kernel and had an issue with the i915 driver included in the x11-drm package. I patched the kernel with the following patch and built the resulting i915 driver. Seems to work much better. The patch has been successfully tested with 2.6.7 and 2.6.8.

http://www.skynet.ie/~airlied/patches/dri/i915_linux.diff

----------

## tdi

yes i also tried i915 divrer but there is also dri : NO.

mayby i should change the xorg.conf and sustitute i810 with something else ?

kaputt : u built new i915 driver or there was no in the kernel. i ask as ive got it in my kernel ...

----------

## kaput

The i915 driver hasn't been officially included in the kernel and gentoo-dev-sources hasn't started to include the patch yet, so I patched the kernel manually and was then able to select and compile the driver. 

If  it would help, I can send you a copy of my kernel and xorg configs so you can compare. Just let me know.

----------

## gentood

@kaput

How did you configure your kernel? 

do you have i915 as a module ?

do you have agpart as a module? 

Do you have Direct Rendering Manager (DRM)  enabled in kernel?

Ive tried the i915 driver and couldnt get the dri working under xorg 6.8.

----------

## theboywho

 *Archangel1 wrote:*   

> I've got a pretty much identical setup, and direct rendering is going. Sounds like you've covered most of it, the only thing that springs to mind is that in at least the later Xorg's, if not all of them, you're meant to use the i915 module rather than i830. 
> 
> The naming there is pretty confusing - basically the i830 module is for i810, i830, i855 and i865 under XFree. The i915 module is for i810,i830,i855,i865 and i915 under Xorg.
> 
> Looks like a kernel recompile may be in your future 

 

Which kernel are you using? could you post your xorg.conf and kernel .config, and your lspci.

Im trying to get DRI working on a Vaio and a compaq at work, both have builtin Intel gfx. The former with a 855M and the latter an 845G

----------

## theboywho

Got it working on both now.

Used the i915 driver on the vaio and i830 one on the compaq. Compiled that and all the AGP/DRM/DRI stuff driectly int o the kernel.

Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3

X: X.org 6.8.0

Just needed to add this section  to my xorg.conf to give users permissions to access DRI:

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

And added

```
Option "DRI" "True" 
```

to the Device section

----------

## LLoydBates

i have a centrino notebook with i855GM.

i'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10

for DRI/DRM i have x11-drm-20040827 installed with the i915 driver.

i have agpgart compiled into the kernel, no DRI and no DRM in the kernel as it should be provided by x11-drm (and there is no i915 driver in the kernel)

in my xorg.conf i have enabled

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

and

```
Option "DRI" "True"

```

but glxinfo reports that i don't have direct render support. 

i don't realy want to patch gentoo-dev-source-2.6.8-r10 manually with the posted kernel patch. the x11-drm "should" be enough, right?

```
glxinfo | grep -i render

direct rendering: No
```

[edit]

oh .. here is what i was looking for

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63829

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63436

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223053

realy looks like the i915 module in x11-drm is f****d up ..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

solution: patch kernel

problem: i seam to be to stupid to patch it ... the line

```
patch -p0 < path/to/i915_linux.diff
```

does not work for me .. any help?

i tried the above line while beeing in /usr/src, /usr/src/linux and /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10 

(the patch was in /usr/src and i was using 'patch -p0 < /usr/src/i915_linux.diff')

----------

## mxc

=== EDIT ====

Ok worked it out. You need to be in the /usr/src/linux directory then go

patch -p1 < "Path to patch"

thanks.

I am trying to run the patch to. I have not patched any source before so need some help. Do I copy the entire code from the link to the i915 patch provided at the top, save it and then run the patch -p0 <<path> against it or should I only copy the lines from the 

```
diff -Nru a/drivers/char/drm/Kconfig b/drivers/char/drm/Kconfig

--- a/drivers/char/drm/Kconfig  Fri Aug 27 19:56:04 2004

+++ b/drivers/char/drm/Kconfig  Fri Aug 27 19:56:04 2004

@@ -62,7 +62,18 @@

```

 onworards?

If I copy everything and run patch -p0 <<path> it asks me for a file to patch. I have no idea what answer to provide. Also do I need to be in any specific directroy for this to work?

----------

## BlackEdder

I finally solved my direct rendering problem and post it here in the hope it will help someone. My problem was that I've got a intel820 card. I'm using the i810 drivers, because x won't start otherwise. Today I added 3dfx in my use flags and recompiled X, but still no direct rendering. Then I saw that hotplug had not loaded intel_agp (I trust in hotplug), but only intel_mch_agp. When I manually loaded that direct rendering worked  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Instead I resolved using the i915 module in the new 2.6.9 kernel.

Neither the patch to 2.6.8 nor the x11-drm managed to work for me.

Now I get 2000FPS with 100% cpu utilization (Acer TMLCi: Centrino 1,3G & 855GM)

----------

